# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Вредные витамины

## Irina

* Вредные витамины*

Витаминами и биодобавками можно успешно угробить свое здоровье.
В частности:
*
при переизбытке витамина С* нарушается сон. Большие дозы могут вызвать гемофилию. Один автор пишет, как в детстве съел половину банки витамина С, предназначенного для отца, и это закончилось страшным зудом, подъемом температуры. Автор рад, что не было значительных внутренних кровотечений. Витамин С показан только тем, у кого нет камней в почках.
*
*Высокие дозы витамина Е* вызывают головную боль, двоение в глазах, снижают свертываемость крови. Последнее особенно рискованно при приеме разжижающих кровь препаратов. В исследованиях обнаружили, что витамин Е на 10% увеличивает риск возникновения рака, а при сочетании с витамином А – на 30%. (Витамин Е не оказывает значимого кардиопротективного эффекта.) Витамин Е не снижает риск основных сердечно-сосудистых событий и рака у лиц с сосудистой патологией или сахарным диабетом. Он даже может повышать риск сердечной недостаточности, показали результаты исследований HOPE и HOPE-TOO.
*
*Витамин D,* содержащийся в тресковой печени и рыбьем жире, при 3-, 5-кратной передозировке вызывает рвоту, боли в животе и нарушение работы почек. В некоторых американских публикациях упоминается витамин D как средство для отравления крыс.
*
*Оказалось, что витамин В6 и фолиевая кислота* не сильно отличались от эффекта плацебо, а вот их совместный прием даже увеличивает риск повторного инфаркта или кровоизлияния в мозг. Злоупотребление витаминами группы В может привести к серьезному расстройству нервной системы.
*
*Бета-каротин* способен повысить вероятность развития рака легких и сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний.
*
*Сверхдозы кальция* бьют по почкам.
*
*Цинк* может вызвать расстройство иммунной системы.
*
*Селен* способен сильно уменьшить количество волос на голове и ослабить ногти.

----------


## Sanych

Во всём нужна мера...

----------


## Vera

витамин В6 и фолиевая кислота
Такое сочетание очень часто бывает в витаминах. И ничего никому не вредило. Эта статья именно о передозеровке этими витаминами.

----------


## olimp7iadka

Я смотрела видео ролик, где врач говорит, что вообще надо быть поосторожнее с добавками, т.к. из-за них могут быть с сердцем проблемы. Вот, если кому интересно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . Статья про сердце и в середине это ролик.

----------

